# Autism Awareness Granny Square Puzzle Afghan



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

I keep looking for a granny square puzzle afghan to make for my nephew who has Asperger Syndrome. It seemed that every link I found was either gone or wasn't what I was looking for so I made my own from a picture I found of a blanket someone else made. I've put it on my website to share.

The picture is a screen capture of the pdf I did. You're welcome to download the PDF from my site if you want it.

http://www.stringtoathing.com/afghan/autism-awareness/


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you. This is a great idea. I'm thinking you could knit small squares if you don't crochet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this.


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

nancy787 said:


> Thank you. This is a great idea. I'm thinking you could knit small squares if you don't crochet.


Absolutely!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

